
Ask HN: Reasonable to ask for signup before Demo? - GoRudy
I&#x27;m being asked to sign up for a service before being shown a demo, this is kind of weird right?
======
SteveLAnderson
Don't do it. Send them an email telling them why you didn't sign up.

